# why is my cat hanging out by the toilet?



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

Tutu hasn't done this in the almost three years that I've known her... but lately she's just been kind of sitting by the toilet bowl doing nothing, as if she's waiting for me.

She's not feverish, or angry or in pain (at least not complaining when I put pressure on her belly/back).

I can't tell why she's doing it.... but I do know that she almost always follows me into the bathroom and wants to be petted while I do my business........ so perhaps that area is a happy place for her???............

is she perhaps frustrated by something?
not getting "enough" food? (despite her being overweight)
not getting "enough" attention? (ha..)
boredom??.......

:-(


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats seem to think I need company in the bathroom too. I don't even particularly pet them or pay any special attention to them while I'm there, maybe talk a bit.... they just like to be wherever I am. I wouldn't worry about your girl...for as long as I've had cats they always like being in the bathroom for some reason or other.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Ganymede LOVES to sit in the bathroom. He sits on the toilet seat or the bathroom counter whenever I'm in the shower, and then jumps in the shower once I get out. Callisto will also sit on the toilet when I'm brushing my teeth or will just hang out in the bathroom with me if I'm in there. I have noticed both of them hanging out in there when I am not in there too - they must just like it for some reason. Maybe because it is a smaller room than the rest? I don't know either!


----------

